# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Opportunity: Penny Auctions + Gold and Silver coins and bars

## Working Poor

This place has some amazing auctions on gold and silver check it out.
http://www.tripleclicks.com/14288032.0077/

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I was going to start a penny auction site once.

Grab pictures from the internet and wait for people to bid. A buck a penny bid, it would have been quite lucrative.

For instance that Dodge Charger that the one website sold for $2,400 in penny bids, made them $240,000. I doubt they even had the car until paid over $35,000.

Not that I'm entirely against penny bid auction sites. You can get a really good deal if you are the last one bidding. Even at a dollar per bid.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I was going to start a penny auction site once.

Grab pictures from the internet and wait for people to bid. A buck a penny bid, it would have been quite lucrative.

For instance that Dodge Charger that the one website sold for $2,400 in penny bids, made them $240,000. I doubt they even had the car until paid over $35,000.

Not that I'm entirely against penny bid auction sites. You can get a really good deal if you are the last one bidding. Even at a dollar per bid.

----------


## osan

> I was going to start a penny auction site once.
> 
> Grab pictures from the internet and wait for people to bid. A buck a penny bid, it would have been quite lucrative.
> 
> For instance that Dodge Charger that the one website sold for $2,400 in penny bids, made them $240,000. I doubt they even had the car until paid over $35,000.
> 
> Not that I'm entirely against penny bid auction sites. You can get a really good deal if you are the last one bidding. Even at a dollar per bid.


What stopped you?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> What stopped you?


Lack of knowledge/start up funds.

I'm not as internet savvy as many. Talked to a couple people about it. Mainly I didn't have the first clue on how to set it up. Creating the website, establishing a secure payment method, the various laws etc.

----------

